# Akela Kkl1



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Under the COAPA rules, GSDs can be Koerclassed without a Schutzhund title, but with an obedience and protection test called CAB.

So in the last weekend Akela got his hips and elbow rating, passed these tests, DNA test and the körung, so I can say now he is Kkl1, hips normal-a1 and elbows normal.The judge loved his temperament and his structure and mentiones several times tothe public that he was a dog tht should be used not only by working line people, but also for showline people because of how strong and balanced he is.

Of course I'm still going for the Scuthzhund titles! but all these proceedings had to be done in Santiago, and I had to take the chance we are here.

I'm proud of my big boy!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's awesome, congratulations all around!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats Catu and Akela! He is a very handsome guy!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent. Congratulations.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you must be thrilled as well you should be!! How exciting and a big congrats


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderful!! Congrats Akela and Catu!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very exciting, I am happy for you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Excellent. So how did he do the assessment?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------

